# 1970's Raven A-605R Les Paul



## Double "R" (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 1970's Raven A-605R Les Paul that I bought new when I was playing in my first band in the 70's. I have searched the net and cannot find any info on this guitar anywhere, like who and where this guitar was made and how much it is worth today. It has the usual wear and tear from gigging but I haven't played it in years. I was going to get it back in working order for my son who is an avid player but don't know if it's worth the time and effort. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Found this quote: 



> Mann and Raven Guitars were labeled and imported to Canada by "Great West Musical Imports" of Vancouver BC in the 70's and 80's. There were a huge success and these low cost but fair to good quality Guitars are still seen in the marketplace regularly today


It is know that Mann guitars were built by Ibanez.

Got any pictures you can post?


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a late 1967 or early 1968 Raven T2B Semi-Acoustic Teardrop bass that's in excellent condition for a 43 year old instrument.










And a closer look,










Ravens were made by Kawai in Japan. Kawai bought Teisco around 1966 and changed all their models and designs. Kawai also produced the same models under an host of various brand names such as; Tele-Star, Domino, Winston to mention just a few. 

TD


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a couple Ravens while growing up. Certainly not a Fender or Gibson, but better than the rest of the imported junk on the market at that time. I gigged with one all through junior high
school. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I still have mine. I restored it some time ago and use it as a jazz guitar.










I don't think it has any significant resale value but it has tons of sentimental value for me. It plays better now than it ever did.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

My first ever guitar was a Raven Telecaster. Better starter guitar than most back in the day but I was glad to be rid of it as soon as I could afford something better.

The value of your guitar is likely more to you as a sentimental piece than what you could get for it on the open market.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My first electric was a Raven that looked like this one:










Wish I still had it, too. I phoned the guy I traded it to (for another guitar), and he said he can't remember whatever happened to it. So sad when midlife crisis kicks in LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## paulv1551 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Restored Vintage Raven*

I just put the strings on this 1969-70 Raven. I'm not sure of the model as the neck plate has only a Made in Japan and a serial #2167717. It seems to be a copy of the Gibson ES 335 hollow body. All the electronics are original and I just finished replacing the frets as they were quite worn. I know there is not much of a market for these old off shore guitars but wow! she plays very nice. If you know how I can date this guitar let me know.
thanks paul







[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

paulv1551 said:


> I just put the strings on this 1969-70 Raven. I'm not sure of the model as the neck plate has only a Made in Japan and a serial #2167717. It seems to be a copy of the Gibson ES 335 hollow body. All the electronics are original and I just finished replacing the frets as they were quite worn. I know there is not much of a market for these old off shore guitars but wow! she plays very nice. If you know how I can date this guitar let me know.
> thanks paul


I tried searching for quite some time for more details on Ravens. There's very little information other than it was a unique brand imported to Canada and made in the Matsumoku factory. Like yours, only Made in Japan and Serial #2140354 are on my neckplate. My guitar was purchased from a store in 1969 as a gift from my parents, and it was used. I can only assume that it was built some time prior to 1969.

They do play and sound great once you've fixed them up. I replaced the pots, jack, and wiring when I restored mine. My pickups are stock.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a Raven at Pascals back in the early 80s, but it had a plywood body and a sawdust neck. It was Korean made and eventually the fretboard pulled itself from the neck. I imagine Raven's from the Korean era have all returned back to the earth.............


----------



## Soultone (Jan 3, 2011)

Spikezone, the first guitar I had was like yours but with a rosewood fingerboard. I read somewhere that Raven was the Canadian name for Univox.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a black Raven Les Paul, bought from the original owner. It's seen better days and I bought it cheap (50.00) mostly as a curiousity because I didn't own an LP. Like a lot of the MIJ copies, it's fairly well made and plays a lot like a Gibson, but weighs substantially less.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

its funny that this thread came up...there is a Raven for sale in my neck of the woods


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the pictures aren't showing anymore...

but...are Raven Les Pauls any good? i have a Univox LP that i currently love, and was thinking about these as well...i saw one comment somewhere that said it was plywood, is that true?


----------

